# requesting the services of a mathematician



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2007)

I have started a new box and calling it a chevron design which should align the timbers to all sides of the box.

The box is intended to be 230mm along the longest side by 75mm high.

So the centre line should be 115mm (as will the ends)

using a protractor I got an angle of 32.5 degrees to cut strips what is the exact angle using maths please?

each numbered piece represents a different timber species.


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2007)

Changed to 76mm high because 76 can be divided by 4.


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2007)

Those aussies seem much quicker at maths :roll: :wink: 

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au ... post618078


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2007)

useful calculator here
http://www.easycalculation.com/area/triangle-angles.php


----------



## motownmartin (3 Nov 2007)

devonwoody":fh7ertv9 said:


> I have started a new box and calling it a chevron design which should align the timbers to all sides of the box.
> 
> The box is intended to be 230mm along the longest side by 75mm high.
> 
> ...


Good luck John, would it not be possible to glue the strips together then cut the 2 squares rather than cut all the strips seperately, just a thought and don't ask me to explain cuz I cant :?


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2007)

At the present time I am in the process of cutting strips of 19mm paper to get an idea of which way to go.

Trying to do it like mental arithmetic is not easy these days.


----------



## motownmartin (3 Nov 2007)

devonwoody":2qu333qj said:


> At the present time I am in the process of cutting strips of 19mm paper to get an idea of which way to go.
> 
> Trying to do it like mental arithmetic is not easy these days.



I can imagine, even I can't think as quick as I used to


----------



## CNC Paul (3 Nov 2007)

Devon

33.1113 degrees

I bet you wished you hadn't asked, try finding that on a mitre guage.

The strips would be 15.7052 wide.


CNC Paul


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2007)

As if the woodwork wasn't hard enough.....

Pete


----------



## CWatters (20 Nov 2007)

ArcTan(76/115)=33.46


----------



## devonwoody (20 Nov 2007)

Thanks above, I haven't wanted to get out to the workshop the last two weeks owing to the weather, but the project is on the stocks.


----------

